
What would be the business implications to consider for going open-source? - gervwyk
What would be the business implications if a company like for example bubble.io converted their offering to an open-source project, where companies could host &#x2F; run an app themselves or pay for a hosted option by bubble.io?<p>I&#x27;m asking because we have built something similar and we are contemplating the roadmap for us as a open-source project with a paid hosting service, vs just the paid hosting service. We also want to consider this from a technical and investor perspective.
======
verdverm
You want to be deliberate in the license you choose. Some strong copyleft
licenses are just not allowed in corporations and the newer common clause and
similar, while meant to protect the company from the likes of Amazon, are
actually hurting their business in the way strong copyleft do.

The other thing to consider is that mostly developers will use open source, so
consider your audience.

One company doing really well is Astronomer.io with Apache Airflow

